# Watchdog SPS / Zykluszeitüberwachung



## marcelhartwig95 (25 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Überwachung von Profibusstrecken. Ich habe vor die Profibusstrecke von CPU bis ET200 zu überprüfen:

Folgendes:

-In der ET200 Station befinden sich eine Ausgangskarte (DO) und eine Eingangskarte (DI). Über einen Takt soll ein Relais angesteuert werden. Der Schaltkontakt des Relais wird über die Eingangskarte wieder eingelesen. Ist die Busstrecke nun unterbrochen, wird das Relais nicht mehr angesteuert. 
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich so einen "Watchdog/Zyklusüberwachung " programmtechnisch realisieren kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marcel


----------



## Aljonator (25 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

wieso soll diese Überwachung denn überhaupt über ein Relais stattfinden?

Klar, du könntest natürlich einen Takt erzeugen, mit dem du das Relais ansteuerst und über einen einschaltverzögerten Timer den Schaltkontakt des Relais abfragen.
Spricht der Timer nun an, könntest du damit etwas auswerten.

Es gibt aber doch fertig Bausteine, um den Ausfall eines Profibusteilnehmers zu überwachen. Gerade für 200ET/SP Baugruppen, sogar mit Diagnose der einzelnen Karten, wie z.B. Ausfall der Spannungsversorgung und Co.!

Welche CPU und welche Software benutzt du denn? TIA Portal / Step7 Klassik / PCS7?

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2019)

Wozu soll das ganze gut sein?
Wenn die Profibus-Strecke unterbrochen ist, dann kannst Du auch nicht zurücklesen, daß das Relais abgefallen ist.

Wenn die Profibus-Strecke unterbrochen ist, dann schaltet die ET200 nach der projektierten Ansprechüberwachungszeit alle Ausgänge ab und das Relais fällt ab. Und der DP-Master/die CPU schreibt alle Eingangsbits des Teilnehmers auf 0.
In der CPU kann man diagnostizieren daß der/die Profibus-Teilnehmer ausgefallen sind (je nach CPU: Fehler-OBs, Diagnosebausteine, SZL, ...) Wenn Dir die Teilnehmer-Diagnose zu kompliziert ist, dann kannst Du auch einfach einen Eingang der ET200 auf 24V legen, und wenn das zugehörige E-Bit in der CPU 0 wird, dann ist der Teilnehmer ausgefallen.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Januar 2019)

> Wozu soll das ganze gut sein?


Ich denke mal das Ganze ist eine Idee von jemand, der es einfach nicht besser weiß.

Themenstarter:
Die Profibusverbindung kann über deine CPU per Software ausgewertet werden. Hinweise dafür hat dir Harald aufgelistet.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (25 Januar 2019)

Wenn es so eine Lösung werden soll: Wozu dann das Relais? Einfach einen Eingang fest auf 24V legen. Bei Busstörung geht der Eingang in der SPS auf 0.


----------

